# 1910 Peerless



## ohdeebee (Jun 17, 2010)

Original nickel plating, ND Model A hub, fake wood wheels. Rides like a dream!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 18, 2010)

nice looking bike.    mark


----------



## MartyW (Jun 18, 2010)

That is one sweet looking bike!!


----------



## runningbarre (Jun 20, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## dadebrito (Aug 9, 2011)

*Your 1910 Peerless posting*

Hi! Gorgeous bike! I have a Peerless that needs restoration, and would love your suggestions about paint and tires.
Drop me a line sometime to talk. dadebrito@yahoo.com    Thanks!


----------



## patrick (Aug 10, 2011)

What are those fake wood wheels?


----------



## ohdeebee (Aug 11, 2011)

They are modern rims with a wood laminate. I didn't laminate the rims on this bike and I didn't really like the way the laminate stood up to wear. Since then I have painted rims to look like wood for other projects (the Peerless is long gone) and that seems to have a much better and longer lasting look. Here is a pic:


----------



## mazdaflyer (Dec 11, 2011)

_They are modern rims with a wood laminate. I didn't laminate the rims on this bike and I didn't really like the way the laminate stood up to wear. Since then I have painted rims to look like wood for other projects (the Peerless is long gone) and that seems to have a much better and longer lasting look_.

Is there a current source for the laminated rims?


----------



## Iverider (Dec 14, 2011)

There are a small number of suppliers who make wood wheels that use Clincher tires. Ghisallo makes a nice looking wheel (the U.S. Supplier has an ebay store and seems to be working on selling them on their website) $185 gets you the real deal (one wood rim)

There's another wood rim builder whose name escapes me at the moment. Google search a little and I'm sure you'll find it.

Velocity makes an alloy 700c 29er rim that has a rounded profile and can be had in a teak finish. These are around $160 each. 

They used to be quite a bit cheaper. Now I'm going to think about using real wood rims vs. the Velocity's

When it comes to wood rims or even wood-look rims, there's not a cheap solution unless you faux paint your own.


----------



## ohdeebee (Dec 14, 2011)

*Velocity*

I'm a Velocity dealer and this fall I was on the phone with them and they DO NOT have anything wood grain in stock with 36 holes. I'm not sure if this has changed since then. The P35 rims and the Blunt rims really have a great profile to match the original wood grain rims. If you're looking for hand grained rims I can do this:





I can do whatever wood you want in what ever tone you want, but it's not cheap (labor alone is 8 - 10 hours per rim depending on grain). These are then coated and waxed to achieve the correct luster. I have these particular rims in my shop and nobody thinks they're aluminum until they touch them.


----------



## VonFink (May 18, 2012)

Is this the frame/fork I bought from you, way back when? IIf so, I am finally getting it together!

Tim


----------



## ohdeebee (May 18, 2012)

It's the only Peerless I've ever owned. I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## Wcben (May 18, 2012)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## VonFink (May 19, 2012)

I am still waiting for all the parts to arrive, so the assembly is still to come. 

In the mail:
• weinnman 700c wheel set in black with a 2-speed Sturmey-Archer kickback hub
• repro spring seat---coincidentally, just like the ohdeebee had on it
• wood grips (a modern, cruiser bike style, but I think they will look appropriate)
• white 700c x 25c tires

Already have:
• vintage chromed steel gooseneck stem, unknown year
• unknown moustache bars (probably from a women's 1950's bike)
• Peerless frame/fork/seatpost (from ohdeebee)
• 1970's-80's bmx sprocket, 1-piece crank & rat trap pedals (these will have to do till I can find something closer)
• incomplete, but cosmetically usable "Solar" kerosene bicycle lamp (I'll put an LED flashlight head inside)

I am planning (eventually) to do the same paint as one of the well-known print ads: deep hunter green with gold head tube and seat tube---bordered by darts. Rims will be the same hunter green, maybe with gold pinstriping. Since I am able to arrange custom jewelry castings, I may make some special "Peerless" logo accents, such as white bronze end plugs for the handlebar grips. Maybe I'll make little "Peerless" plates for the pedals as well.

Tim


----------



## filmonger (May 20, 2012)

*Wooden wheels*

I also make 28 inch Wooden Wheels - have a look at www.sacroboscorims.com ..... the Kestral Flyer is appropriate for the age of your bike as it is a direct copy of the wooden rims off my 1901 Nickel Racer. Thats only if you want the real deal. Secondly there is also an Amish guy who also makes wooden rims - they are much cheaper 80.00 dollars but they are not really replica rims. Still real wood and great craftsmanship.


----------

